# Neuer CPU Kühler passt nicht drauf



## leonalbring (29. August 2017)

*Neuer CPU Kühler passt nicht drauf*

Hallo,
habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen guten CPU Kühler gekauft (Sockel 1156), allerdings habe ich ein kleines Problem.
Der Kühler wird verschraubt (unten sind Schrauben), mein vorheriger Boxkühler hatte so Plastikbefestigungsnieten und der geht genau in diese Befestigungslöcher vom Mainboard rein,
die Schrauben von dem neuen Kühler sind viel zu dünn für die Befestigungslöcher im Mainboard , deshalb kann  ich den Kühler nicht stabil an das Mainboard verbauen.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit den Kühler dranzubekommen?


----------



## NatokWa (29. August 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler passt nicht drauf*

Da sollte eigendlich ne Backplate dabei sein zum verschrauben ... aber mal Back to the Roots : WAS für einen Kühler hast du dir gekauft (Name + Hersteller) , jeder Kühler ist anders und blindes Raten unsererseits hilft dir nicht .


----------



## leonalbring (29. August 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler passt nicht drauf*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Da sollte eigendlich ne Backplate dabei sein zum verschrauben ... aber mal Back to the Roots : WAS für einen Kühler hast du dir gekauft (Name + Hersteller) , jeder Kühler ist anders und blindes Raten unsererseits hilft dir nicht .



AVC Napoleon CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1156


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler passt nicht drauf*



leonalbring schrieb:


> AVC Napoleon CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1156



Wo haste das Ding her? Vom Trödel?

Da dein alter Kühler Push-Pins hatte, sollte bei dem Kühler irgendwas dabei sein was hinter dem MoBo zum verschrauben des Kühlers dient.


----------



## type_o (29. August 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler passt nicht drauf*



leonalbring schrieb:


> AVC Napoleon CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1156



Das Ding ist doch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen! 
Such dir lieber HIER einen Neuen aus!


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler passt nicht drauf*



leonalbring schrieb:


> ...einen neuen guten CPU Kühler gekauft .....


Das Ding finde ich nur bei eBäh


----------



## pedi (29. August 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler passt nicht drauf*

geiz ist eben nicht immer geil.
am besten einen eines markenherstellers kaufen, auch wenns mehr geld kostet.


----------



## NatokWa (29. August 2017)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler passt nicht drauf*

Finde zu dem Teil nur das der eigendlich für Sockel 775 mit Pushpins gedacht ist .... kauf dir bitte was vernünftiges , wirst auch gerne hier beraten . Gute Alternative wenns nicht so Teuer sein soll : CPU Kuhler/Lufter Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Sockel 1150,1155,1156,775,1366, AM3+, AM3  | eBay oder Arctic Freezer i30 CPU Kuhler Sockel 1155 1156 1150 2011  | eBay
Der I30 ist größer und leiser , passt aber nicht überall rein während der Freezer 7 praktisch überall passt und ein Preis-Leistung Hit ist in der Größe .


----------

